# New Cumberland 1-1-13



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Great way to spend new yrs day. Spent about 4 hrs on the river this morning. The sauger bite was non existent, but the walleye bite was on. We brought back 3 nice eyes. 1 pushing 25 inch. Had 4 or 5 throw backs. Had the river to ourselves till i walked away from my spot to put an eye on my stringer and a guy walked down the hill right to where I was. Oh well i fished around him and caught 3 more, but I watched him catch 4 keepers right where I was. Where were u snake I expected to see you down there?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a great day unlike our dismal day yesterday. After only getting one in almost 6 hrs, we saw no reason to go back today. Were you down on the bricks?


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes we were on the bricks. We tried on the rocks and had no luck. All fish came on gulp and twisters. No bait shops i know where open.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

We too tried the bricks with little to no success. Oh well, next week is another day and we'll be there. Glad you did so welll,,,more power to ya my friend,,,,,,I'll see ya down there one day....take care and keep those lines WET!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chubz said:


> Yes we were on the bricks. We tried on the rocks and had no luck. All fish came on gulp and twisters. No bait shops i know where open.


Hey Chubz, How were the gaits? Any Backwash? 1/4- 3/8oz work?
Was #10 0r #11 (WV side) closed?
I'll try to make it down there later this week,,,If someone else would like to go,,, 
Thanks,


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Hey Chubz, How were the gaits? Any Backwash? 1/4- 3/8oz work?
> Was #10 0r #11 (WV side) closed?
> I'll try to make it down there later this week,,,If someone else would like to go,,,
> Thanks,


Sat. Looks pretty good, its supposed to be "warm" too!  haha only problem is I'm afraid if i get fatheads the night before they might be frozen out in the garage by morning!! Thank god for coveralls  car pool jerry? I'll toss in on gas, would be nice to not have my Lil car stuck in the snow 

On a side note i have braid on my reels right now  any suggestions on a better cold weather line? Gotta get em respooled b4 sat


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Trilene XL in whatever pound you like. It's a nice soft line but won't take a lot of abuse....And if it's cold take some eel Magic or WD 40 and spray your spool, trust me, it works....


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, another line suggestions? With the rocks down there i would like something with better abrasion resistance...


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

colonel594 said:


> Thanks for the tip, another line suggestions? With the rocks down there i would like something with better abrasion resistance...


I use braid even though I know if it gets a nick in the line it pops, but I like being able to use 20 or 30 lb line so I can straighten most of my hooks out and not leave so many jigs in the river. I check my line pretty often for nicks and re-tie.

Not sure if you guys have zebra mussels up there, but at Greenup, they're tough on line.

I think probably the best set up would be to use braid for the strength and small diameter then use a fairly long abrasion resistant leader, mono or flurocarbon. I keep meaning to try this out, but I'm too lazy to re-tie the braid to leader knot if I lose the whole thing, even though it's how I rig all summer for smallmouth.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Thanks for the tip, another line suggestions? With the rocks down there i would like something with better abrasion resistance...


Hey Matt, I know it's kinda late, but I bought a bunch of close-out line made by Eagle Claw, 'Ice' on Ebay.
It sure is nice & limp in the cold,,, casts great, knots seem to hold good,,,
AND CHEAP! 400yds -$2.50
I'm happy that I bought all the 4#,6# & 8#,,,, for steel & smelt,,, don't know what's left,,,,

Here's some 14#
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ICE-FISHING...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c17ed045d

Like jastew said, You could use a heavy main line w lighter leader, Slip & crappie rig. It sure helps with all those snags.

Hey Matt, if you want, you could put those minnies in my creek anytime you need. Mine haven't froze yet! 11* tonight?
FYI,,, Making my first batch of floaters, right now. 
Let'cha know about Sat.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

From the bank out. #1 gate closed. #2-3-4 open. I believe 5-6-7 closed. It appeared to me that gates 3-4 were open just a bit more then 2. I strictly use crystal fireline 6lb with absolutely no problems.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys i appreciate all the tips, I'm currently using 8lb braid with a LONG (8-12 foot) 15lb mono leader, and it works great... However i don't want to tie double uni knots in the cold when my leader snaps off! I also don't think the way braid absorbes water is gonna help my cause!

Jerry did you end up finding material for your floaters? I searched all over the net when you sent that email out and found NOTHING....  i am a huge fan of floating jig heads. I even came up with a SIMPLE trick so they float right side up, instead of upside down  

Well I'm running out to go line shopping hope i find something!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya Matt, braid doesn't help, but I was gonna try Hatchetman's way,,, spray a bit of WD40 on it. (too lazy to take off the braid) 
I dont understand your 8'-12' mono leader? Ya just need 8"-12" below a slip sinker & a swivel or snap,,, 6#-8#or even 12# mono should be enough.
I hate to loose my no-roll slip & swivel, so I keep it on the braid.

FLOATERS. 
I bought a bag of polystyrene off ebay. I didn't have a gas stove to heat the molds so I tried an old toaster oven. It worked,,, 4 times on 'TOAST' and the granules melted. Cooled 'em down with cold water. The 2 cavity mold open ok, it was smoked/ carboned, but the 6, I had to carefully pry & pry! Most of the floaters broke before I was able to get them out of the mold!! 
SO, I need to talk to Eyecatcher929. HE's the one who taught me to use 'em at the River, and HE makes a fine looking floater!
SO for now, I give up,,, I'll by 'em off ebay.

HELLO HATCHETMAN! Nice to hear from you!
BTW,,, should I take some verticle spoons & vibe baits down. Will they work this time of year? (you know the spot!)
AND, what about those saugeyes,,, dumping eggs so early?
Is that normal?
If ANYBODY knows, I figured you will,,,,,
Thanks jer


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess I'm confused as to who is who. I too was at Cumberland on the 1st. Didn't get there till noon. went to Pike 1st and the conditions there were horrible. Then had tire trouble (nephews truck) and had to go to wallymart and get a new one put on. (after two tries they got it right). Anyway, made it to cumberland about noon, walked the tracks, (passed a guy,with his wife(assumtion) and younger boy. (I assummed this was "Snake") they had several (4-5) nice "eyes" in a net over his shoulder. He said he was fishing the bricks. We fished at the dam gate with no success, walked down to the bricks and the back current was tremendous. taking a 3/8 jig up-river like it was nothing. fished for a while with no success and there was a guy just downriver who was doing nothing as well. then he started catching a few nice walleyes. we went down below him although not even close to crowding him and caught one nice eye but that was it. the other guy had a full string of 3 to 5 pounders and threw several bigger eyes back. By now I had to assume this guy was "snake" and not the guy we passed on the tracks. when we walked out, the plates on the van was from Stark county Ohio, where Snake is from.(and me too) I talked to the guy briefly at his car but he wasn't to "sociable". not what I imagined Snake would be like from what I've read on this site. I have fished Cumberland for many years although not for the last 5 or so because I've been hitting Pike. I have never fished the Bricks until this past trip and will be down there again. so expect some company. Old guy with camo coveralls, 2 rods, black bag and a bucket-o-minnows. see you all down there, whoever you are. I'll figure it out someday, until i do, save me a couple to catch.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Where do you guys park at on the WV side? I fished down there about 30 years ago and you could park by the brick yard and walk up to the dam. I will be down that way this weekend. Might try to sneak down there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Jarnos, 
"Old guy with camo coveralls, 2 rods, black bag and a bucket-o-minnows."

Hell, that sounds like ME! 
I believe that was Snake on the tracks,,, I think he went over to the Ohio side around noon.
Maybe you were near chubz? What time did you catch your fish?

Maybe see you there Sat,,, if the weather report holds.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

colonel594 said:


> Thanks guys i appreciate all the tips, I'm currently using 8lb braid with a LONG (8-12 foot) 15lb mono leader, and it works great... However i don't want to tie double uni knots in the cold when my leader snaps off!


Try a Seaguar knot. It is easier to tie and holds better for me.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/seaguar-knot/


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Bob, i LOVE that site! I use it all the time... That one is defiantly easier I'll have to try it.

Jerry, the only reason i use such a heavy later that is so LONG is simply! I have a big roll of 15lb mono sitting around with no other use for it..... AND I'm lazy and hate retieing a leader on when it's cold and/or dark!  a leader that long lets me break of several times before i have to tie a new leader 

I ended up going with trilene xl extra tough, price was right so we will see.... Hopefully it won't be to stiff!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Ya Matt, braid doesn't help, but I was gonna try Hatchetman's way,,, spray a bit of WD40 on it. (too lazy to take off the braid)
> I dont understand your 8'-12' mono leader? Ya just need 8"-12" below a slip sinker & a swivel or snap,,, 6#-8#or even 12# mono should be enough.
> I hate to loose my no-roll slip & swivel, so I keep it on the braid.
> 
> ...


Jerry....Always like "steel" through the ice and very early spring when I can vertical jig like from "the spot". Doesn't always work but it's always worth a try. It's common for the Sauger, Saugeye, and Walleye to be egged up heavy now but they don't usually spawn till Feb-March, depending on water temps, low 40's or so I believe. Might see you guys down there one of these days. Does Rivarat still have his dog?....Later....Pete


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Jarnos that was me you passed on the tracks on the way out. Yes that guy that was there was the guy that snuck in on me and the people I was with. He wasnt very talkative with me either. When we first got there in the morning it wasnt bad for back current but i think thy opened up 3-4 alittle bit more while we were there. I was using 1/4 oz with no trouble till the wind picked up and thy opened the gates. When i noticed the current change i noticed the fish shut down as well. Fyi not my wife. Just my gf. Although she loves to fish even in the cold I might have to keep her.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> Try a Seaguar knot. It is easier to tie and holds better for me.
> 
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/seaguar-knot/


I've been using the Alberto Knot (Modified Albright) http://www.stripersonline.com/a/albertos-knot , it's a super strong knot and lasts along time. But the Seguar knot looks easier to tie, I may give it a try.

I quit using the double uni, I had problems with the knot getting damaged as it went through the rod eyes, after X number of casts, it would just break on the cast an my bait would go flying.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jarnos,
I was NOT there on the !st, I was there on Monday and we did not do very well. I'm quite talkative and sociable...most of the time. As Chubz said, that was most likely him. But...we will most likely meet one day as I love that place and I'm pretty certain I'll be there this weekend as the ice isn't quite safe just yet.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Jerry....Might see you guys down there one of these days. Does Rivarat still have his dog?....Later....Pete


Geez Pete,,,,I never seen or heard Jeff, aka Rivarat, mention a dog. I'm sure he'll get on here again this week and catch-up with us at NC.
And ya, I hope you can come down and 'play' with us guys,,,, like 'work your magic' again. Ha,,, For Sure,,,, I'd like to see you do THAT again!  

FYI, 'Newbies',,, Once-Upon-A-Time, I stood next to Hatchetman as he cranked in, Over & Over, one after another,,,, I think it was something like 37 or 42 sauger in about 2 hrs!!!?
I was 3' away, working on a carbon copy,,,, and I landed like 3 throw-backs!
lol,,, I Bow to the 'River God'!


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected]!!!! Hatch I too hope you pop up just incase we're having a hard time catching our limits. I still have my dog and she had pups. Only 2 left, get one while ya can!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if you posted a picture of that DOG & PUPS!!???

WHAT KIND??? ( you know,, for us guys that don't know!)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, I wouldn't mind runnin' in to Pete also. Heck of a great guy. Lots of knowledge there too!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Anybody gonna b down there thurs? Im off and thinking about hitting the river.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

She's a South African Boerboel......here's a full description.

http://www.puppyfind.com/breed/?breed_id=176&back=/browse/?str=b&page=3


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chubz said:


> Anybody gonna b down there thurs? Im off and thinking about hitting the river.


Ya Chubz,,, I'll most likely be there, I'm sure I can find some Tag-a-longs too. Spose'ta be a nice day,,,, 

we're gonna FREEZE tomorrow!!!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very similar to a mastiff. Cool dog.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the one I want,,,, For my sheep.

http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?breed_id=5&back=/search/?submit=1&str=Malamute&page=1


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Waiting to hear how everyone did today. I know Doboy and Rivarat was there at least, if not others.....? It's gonna be a bit nicer tomorrow, so we figured that's when we'll head down.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im gonna try to go down thurs snake. Il post something if I make it down. I finish up midnights weds morning and if I feel up to it I might go weds to.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, 7 of the best hitters showed up,,,,, we just wish the fish were there! 
Cupla hits here & there early, then I missed one and landed a 17" eye. Had to toss it back. HOURS later, after some of the guys covered the whole side from the wing wall down to the point, a 3#er was landed and that was it! 
Matt & I went over to the Ohio side till 4:30 and never had a hit.
We Left there and tried a feeder creek mouth, NC pool, and I had one hit in 1 hour.
The rock shore was solid ice, the bank path was slick.
ONE BAD DAY! Rivarat was skunked, so I don't feel too bad! 

50* comin',,, Think I'll pull the boat out,,,, vertical jiggin' the deep stuff MIGHT be the answer?

SNAKE, Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Doboy summed it up..... Hopefully today is better for you snake because we couldn't buy a fish yesterday! Some of us were more hard headed than others and tried all day instead of heading home..... Haha and we still went home with empty buckets!

Oh well it was still a nice day with a great new friend, thanks for showing me around jerry, hopefully we will all get out later in the week and leave with limits


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

Went to McAlpine yesterday. I too had the whole place to myself. Sacraficed some jigs and minows to the River Gods, to no avail. Anyone tried Markland latley?


----------



## HuntnTky (Jun 15, 2008)

Where r u guys talking about Cumberland?? Thanks in advance


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Huntn Tky,
We're talkin' about the New Cumberland dam, in WV about 8 mi south of the Mountaineer.
As for the rest of you, today was an exact (or worse)replica of yesterday. 7 people and not one fish!
Doboy,
If 7 of the best hitters were there yesterday, what does that *make* me and Mark? I thought we were gonna be the *Super Duty Heavy Hitters*, but alas, that didn't work out. Oh well, next Sat will be 50+ degrees. Hopefully the fish will agree that it is a *good weekend to fish*! We shall see!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah man snake! I was REALLY hoping to hear that you guys did better!

Im really thinking Saturday is going to be a good day though... Now i just am not sure if i should hit it before sun up on Saturday.... Or go late and hit it before the sun sets! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Guys,,, I'll pull out the boat, if someone will help??? Or join me,,,
*I GOTTA start checking out the feeder creeks & mouths*,,,, eggs on my table, others seen milt,,, Most others still have small eggs.
CRAZY!!! The 'Eyes' just might be 'in' or starting "Up-The-Creeks".???

Snake ,,,,BUMMER TODAY????????


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HuntnTky said:


> Where r u guys talking about Cumberland?? Thanks in advance


LMAO!!! OHIO! Ohio River,,, First dam below the Pa line.
Please forgive me,,,, but I 'cracked up' when I seen where your from!!!???
Is that right?
Your so close to the Chessy Bay,,, CAN WE COME VISIT YOU??? 

Anyway, IF you wanna fish here,,, WE will show ya where.
Welcome


----------

